# 1/2" spud



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

A freind of mine is doing a restoration of a property. It has a pedistall with an Integral spout ormed into the china. spout is supplied by a 1/2" spud from underside. Any ideas where I can find new washer?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You can get a whole new spud at any half decent supply house.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You can get a whole new spud at any half decent supply house.


 That's what I'd do.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

1/2" ???


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> 1/2" ???


I can't remember seeing one smaller than 3/4" but maybe I'm a hack....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, 1/2". 

Saw them today at my supply house.

Popular for old urinals with self closing metering flush Valves.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*1/2 spud*

ferguson sells em as 3/4" spud


----------

